# Tobacco Locker.com, ordered before?



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Has anyone ordered from TobaccoLocker.com before?

tobaccolocker.com Home Page- Tobacco Locker - Shop Cigars

I found a couple interesting items and was curious if anyone had, had any experiences with them before?


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd like to know as well. They are one of the only places I've found selling a Carlos Torano ashtray and I've been debating ordering from them.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have not ordered from them either. I can not say I like the way the website is laid out, but their selection and prices look reasonable.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I ordered an ashtray and a box of CAO's using a prepaid credit card/gift card. A WhoiS look-up and call to the telephone led me to the following conclusions:
1. They have been around since 2005 without any complaints
2. There is almost zero feedback using a simple Google search
3. If it is spam, the guy sure picks up the phone quick
4. That's a lot of material for trying to run a simple scam
5. The guy on the other end of the line seemed fairly knowledgeable about cigars, even some they didn't carry

I'll let you know how it turns out.

I actually joined because of this thread. So even if it is a scam, one good thing came out of it.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i havent. but it looks legit to me, thats a pretty nice looking site at first glance. though i will admit i did go looking through a bunch of pages.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I ordered an ashtray and a box of CAO's using a prepaid credit card/gift card. A WhoiS look-up and call to the telephone led me to the following conclusions:
> 1. They have been around since 2005 without any complaints
> 2. There is almost zero feedback using a simple Google search
> 3. If it is spam, the guy sure picks up the phone quick
> ...


I'll be very curious what experience you have with your order, keep us posted. Welcome to the ocean. Enjoy your swim!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

LincolnSmokes said:


> I'll be very curious what experience you have with your order, keep us posted. Welcome to the ocean. Enjoy your swim!


As an update. I ordered some CAOs that were out of stock apparently, got an e-mail back this morning asking me if I wanted to just have the rest of my order shipped, I'd say it's fairly legit.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay. While the order came into today. The delay was mainly due to American Express. Although FedEx two-day translated into FedEx three-day. Anyways. 

Overall, good experience. Not anything to complain about. I would have liked a tad bit more protection for my Winston Churchill cigars, but they were protected pretty well, but at $15+ a stick? It did come with a Boveda pack and some cedar, not sure if the latter is specific to the Winston Churchill's, but, overall can recommend. Everything came in good condition.


----------



## Mirrorlure7m (Dec 12, 2008)

This is a very well trusted site. I have been to the location in which everything is shipped from. TobaccoLocker.com has a great inventory and has great customer support . I trust and would recommend this site to anyone ..


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

I've ordered from them with no problems at all. Excellent customer service and they pay great attention to detail.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Bill and I have since had plenty of conversations. Can't recommend this place enough.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Relatively good prices. I usually check prices based on Oliva Series 'V' Belicoso boxes. Around $120.00 a box of 24 is good. They are $118.00.

Oliva Variety 6 Cigar Sampler- Tobacco Locker - Shop Cigars

Nice Oliva sampler I haven't seen before.

EDIT:

Their ecommerce system is pretty poorly designed. Hard to navigate and poorly organized. Oliva had like 30 pages.

EDIT 2:

Ooo they have some Padilla Miami 8-11's still.


----------



## tobaccolockercigars (Jun 29, 2010)

As the owner of tobaccolocker I would like any one that has a question about my company to contact me personaly. I want anyone who orders cigars from my site to be 100% satisfied with their cigars and our service. 

Thank you for considering tobaccolocker.

Lynn Davies


----------



## tobaccolockercigars (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you for the feedback on the web site. I want to do a redesign when I find the system that offers me what I am looking for.

I do have one suggestion when you know the cigar you are looking for go to the top of the page and type in the name of the cigar you are looking for in the search bar and you should have better success. IE Padron Anniversary, Oliva Series V, Etc. That should narrow down to the cigar you are looking for.

Thank you,

Lynn Davies



Nickerson said:


> Relatively good prices. I usually check prices based on Oliva Series 'V' Belicoso boxes. Around $120.00 a box of 24 is good. They are $118.00.
> 
> Nice Oliva sampler I haven't seen before.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

+1 for Tobaccolocker.com. I've found their service and prices to be first rate. Welcome, Lynn!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome Lynn!! Good to have retailers here!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Lynn. I have ordered from your site and was happy with your pricing and service.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bringing up old thread because my first order with them was an awesome experience. One of new favs


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

I have found Lynns company to be reliable, good priced and cs was great! Respect!


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Love tobacco locker. I order most of my stuff through them. Great service, fast shipping.


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

Do they ever offer promo codes or coupons? They have a box I'm interested in and would like to save a little.


----------

